# twincat3: programmierung eines Rundschalttisches



## Funktionsbaustein (7 August 2018)

hallo alle!!!

ich bin in der sps- welt. ich habe mich bis jetzt nur mit der grundlagen der sps beschäftigt. ich konnte mit hilfe von SilworX und Twincat 3 an der uni die funktionsbaustein- sprache und strukturiert text lernen. bis jetzt jetzt habe ich nur programmrumpfe gemacht.

um meine kenntnisse zu verbessern, möchte ich ein projekt von anfang bis zu ende  programmieren. 

für mein projekt steht mir ein alter fertig gebauter rundschalttisch mit 12 stationen zur verfügung. die maschine soll an jeden station eine bestimmte aufagabe durchführen. 

für den Anfang möchte ich gern wissen, ob jd mir sagen kann, worauf ich achten sollte. bevor ich mit der programmierung überhaupt anfange.

falls sie etwas zusätzliches wissen wollen ,bitte nur einfach fragen.

danke  im voraus.


----------



## blackpeat (7 August 2018)

z.b. Wieviele Schrittketten sind dafür notwendig (Pro Station eine oder nur eine Große)? Wie machst du Grundstellungesfahrten? Was für Betriebsarten brauchst du?


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (7 August 2018)

hallo blackpeat,
könnte ich  zu den fragen 2 &3 ein paar informationen haben...


----------



## weißnix_ (7 August 2018)

Bevor Du an den 12 Stationen was machen kannst muss die Antriebsfrage geklärt sein.
Dein Rundschalttisch hat 12 Stellungen. Als erstes musst Du die Grundstellung festlegen und definiert anfahren können. In der Regel ist dafür ein sogenanntes Referenzieren erforderlich.
Das kann eine erste Betriebsart sein.
Weitere Betriebsarten neben der Produktion (die ist klar) sind dann taktweises Einrichten oder vollmanuelle Betriebsweise.
Dabei sind oft Abstufungen auch im Sicherheitskonzept erforderlich, denn die Arbeitsstationen müssen eingerichtet und gewartet werden. Einrichten geht an solchen Anlagen meist ganz schlecht mit geschlossenen Schutzhauben.
Bitte Bedenke: In die offensichtliche Betriebsart "Produktion" wirst Du vermutlich nur 20% des erforderlichen Gehirnschmalzes reinstecken müssen. 80% brauchst Du dann für Sicherheit und Einrichten.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (7 August 2018)

hallo weißnix,
ist das sicherheitskonzept wirklich wichtig?  das ist nur ein rundschalttisch mit einem stahlteller ( durchmesser 40 cm)


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2018)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> hallo weißnix,
> ist das sicherheitskonzept wirklich wichtig?  das ist nur ein rundschalttisch mit einem stahlteller ( durchmesser 40 cm)


Tja alles was sich bewegt kann in irgendeiner Form gefährlich sein.
Wenn das Ding nicht bei dir zu Hause im Hobbykeller steht, mußt du dir Gedanken über die Sicherheit machen.
Und zwar bevor du eine Zeile programmierst.


----------



## blackpeat (8 August 2018)

Antwort zu twincat3: programmierung eines Rundschalttisches

zu 1. Wenn ich Rundschalttische gemacht habe dann hatte jede Station eine eigene Schrittkette und der Tisch eine Schrittkette. Die Tisch Kette hat die Stationen dann gestartet und wenn die fertig waren ist sie selber weiter gelaufen.

zu 2. Wenn deine Analge in rigendeinem Zustand steht wie kommst du aus diesem wieder raus. Muss alles per Hand in eine bestimmte stellung gebracht werden oder geht das automatisch. wie schaut es bei einem Crash aus

zu 3. Soll deine Analge nur im Automatikbetrieb laufen gibt es einen Handbetrieb, einen Einzelschrittbetrieb oder vielleicht sogar Halbautomatik.

Datenkonzept: Welche Daten muss ein Teil bei dir haben. Wenn z.b. ein Stop gekommen ist kann das Teil noch verwendet werden oder ist es Schrott. Oder gibt es die möglichkeit das ein Teil an einer Station nicht bearbeitet werden soll.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (8 August 2018)

zu 1 : ich habe vor genauso vorzugehen.
zu 2:  ich mache mir gedanke über eine Grundstellung. Aber nur für den fall dass der Tisch nicht  richtig steht. außerdem möchte ich auch ,dass der  tisch beim Einschalten der maschine direkt startet und nicht erst in die  Grundstellung erst anfahren ,dann starten.
beim Crash , weiß ich wirklich nicht wie es auschauen wird....

zu 3: die maschine wird eine Automatikbetrieb und einen handbetrieb

 Datenkonzept interessent!! ich habe mir keine gedanke darüber gemacht. aber ich möchte gern,dass: ZB: nach einem  stop sollte das Teil weiter verarbeitet  wird.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 August 2018)

Der Tisch an sich hat ja erstmal 12 mögliche Grundstellungen. Du musst zwingend immer einen möglichen Fehler oder Spannungsausfall in jeder beliebigen Stellung in Rechnung stellen. Somit muss es aus jeder beliebigen Stellung möglich sein, eine definierte Grundstellung zu erreichen.
Abhängig vom Antriebskonzept ist dafür eine Referenzfahrt erforderlich oder nicht. Im einfachsten Fall hast Du ein Zykloidgetriebe mit einer mechanisch definierten Ruheposition.
Ein Chrash innerhalb der Bewegung kann ebenfalls zu einer undefinierten Stellung des Tisches oder einzelner Arbeitsstationen führen. Die Schrittkette/n müssen sich also ebenfalls aus jeder Stellung (automatisch) auf Null bringen lassen. Der Maschineneinrichter/bediener wird es Dir danken.

Insgesamt bleibe ich bei meinen oben angesprochenen 20/80% der Gedankenschmalzverteilung. Der Fehler, nur den eigentlichen störungsfreien Prozess zu betrachten und alles andere auf später zu verschieben kenne ich zur Genüge und hasse den einen oder anderen Sondermaschinenbauer dafür.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (29 August 2018)

Guten morgen Alle!

Ich möchte jetzt mit der Programmierung anfangen. Aber ich habe noch eine frage bezüglich das Simulieren( um zu wissen ob es funktionniert).
1-benötigt man alle Baugruppe bevor man mit der programmierung anfängt? (um schrittweise seine unterprogramme zu simulieren) 
2-oder die simulation mit dem software reicht  für die programmierung  aus ( nur für die Programmierungsphase)?
3- darf man für eine Station( z.B: ich werde voraussichtlich 68 Eingänge und 32 Ausgänge haben.) auf der gleiche hutschiene zwei unterschiedliche SM (z.B:eine SM 321;
DI 64 x 24V und SM 321; DI 16 x DC24V) haben? oder müssen die immer gleich sein?

danke im voraus.


----------



## weißnix_ (29 August 2018)

SM321 sind aber Siemens-Baugruppen ; Du wolltest mit Twincat programmieren - oder?
Natürlich kannst Du die E/A-Module so aneinanderreihen wie es benötigt wird. Dabei ist nur auf die interne Busbelastung (Anzahl der Klemmen) und auf die Designrichtlinien (mischen von aktiven und passiven BG wegen Kühlung) zu achten.
Es ist völlig Wurst ob auf eine 16-fach Eingangsgruppe eine 4 fach Ausgangsgruppe folgt. Die E/A-Benennung folgt auch keinem festen Schema wie e0.0;e0.1 ... e0.7 sondern ist Hardwareseitig als Channel 1 ... x benannt und wird im Programm dann auf Deine Variablen gemappt. Adressen sind Nebensache (erstmal).

Um das Programm zu testen benötigst Du eine Runtime auf dem PC - dann gehts komplett ohne Hardware (außer bei intelligenter Hardware).
Alternativ hast Du eine Standalone - CPU ohne E/A. Da ich Twincat2 in der 64-bit Variante benutze triffft bei mir die letztere Variante.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (29 August 2018)

twincat Ja, aber ich versuche zurzeit einen Vergleich zwischen s7 und Twincat 3 zu machen.(wegen Geld)


was meinst du mit intelligenter Hardware?


----------



## weißnix_ (29 August 2018)

Auf den Preisvergleich bin ich gespannt - vor allem wenn Du nicht zufällig eine Step7 oder TIA-Lizenz rumliegen hast.

https://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.php?content=../content/1031/el9xxx/1036990987.html&id=

Korrektur für oben: Die Erwärmung war weniger das Problem, es ging um den Datenverkehr.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (31 August 2018)

guten morgen!!! 

( ZUSAMMENFASSUNG: Rundschaltisch mit Antriebsmotor( TC 220T von Weiss ), 12 Stationen(= 12 schritten) + schritt von motor (12* 30°),95 E/A voraussichtlich)

könnte jd mir sagen:  welche CPU von beckhoff (mit twinCat 3 XAE) in frage kommen könnte?


----------



## weißnix_ (31 August 2018)

Welche CPU Du nimmst hängt davon ab was Du machen willst.
Sofern es bei den E/A digitale E/A sind und an den Stationen keine superkomplexen Aufgaben zu erfüllen sind könnte schon ein CX9020 oder CX8190 den Job meistern.
Ich habe unter TC2 den CX9020 und den 8090 im Einsatz und meine Projekte kommen von den E/A schon gelegentlich (wenn ich Buskommunikation mit FU's und intelligente Klemmen mit größerem Prozessabbild dazurechne) deutlich über die von Dir anvisierte E/A-Anzahl. Bisher hatte ich da noch keine Probleme. In der Regel visiere ich Zykluszeiten um 10ms an. Schnellere Vorgänge reduziere ich vom Programmcode auf das absolute Minimum und verpacke das in separate Tasks. Vorgänge die langsam ablaufen dürfen packe ich in langsame Tasks. Dabei achte ich auch darauf, die entsprechenden E/A-Abfragen im zyklus der anfragenden Task laufen zu lassen. Da geht mit den "kleinen" CPU's einiges.
HMI visualisiere ich extern, also nicht auf der CPU.

Da es sich um ein mechanisches zyklisches Getriebe handelt sind die Anforderungen an die Antriebssteuerung auch nicht sehr hoch.
Natürlich kannst Du auch gleich auf die nächsthöhere Leistungsstufe gehen - ein CPU-Tausch ist aber wenig problematisch bei Twincat.

Wichtig bei der Zahl der E/A: Auf zusätzliche Potentialeinspeisungen und ggf. Busaufrischungsklemmen achten sofern notwendig.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (14 Februar 2019)

Hallo die Twincat- Welt,
errinern sie sich noch? 

ich wollte einen Rundschaltisch mit Antriebsmotor( TC 220T von Weiss ),  12 Stationen(= 12 schritten) + schritt von motor (12* 30°) programmieren.

jetzt bin ich wieder da. ich habe die bauelemente , die ich dafuer benoetige gekauft. 
- economy einbau Panel pc: cp6700-0001-0050
- E-module: EL1008
-A-module: EL2008
- Ethercat: Ek1100
-netzteil: ML100.100
und fuer den Motor einen EL7342
-busendkappe
- ethercat-kabel.

-ich habe folgende frage : ich wollte gerne wissen wie ich die anschliessen sollte(reihenfolge)?

auf der hompage von beckhoff, konnte ich einiges lesen. Aber ich stecke in einem Dilemma: mein netzteil hat am ausgang 24,5V und 100w also ~4 A. Und mein Motor-klemme : 50 V lastspannung , 3,5 A.  Darf ich so eine klemme mit 24V auch versorgen?

Ist ein Druckfüller ein sensor oder ein Aktor?


danke im voraus!!


----------



## Plan_B (14 Februar 2019)

Die Reihenfolge der Klemmen ist Deinem Gusto überlassen. Die Motorklemme musst Du ans Ende stellen, da Du keine Einspeiseklemme aufgezählt hast. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt grad nicht ob die Motorklemme ohne Einspeiseklemme benutzt werden kann. Den Buskoppler an den Anfang - mauss ich wohl nicht erwähnen oder?

Ob Du den Motor auch mit 24V betreiben kannst hängt von Deinen Drehzahl/Drehmomentanforderungen ab.

Ggf. könnte eine Kondensatorklemme EL9570 hilofreich sein.. Diese puffert die generatoreische Rückspeisung ab. Und hilft dem Netzteil den Strom zum Beschleunigen bereitzustellen. Generell solltest Du aber über ein separates Lastnetzteil für den Motor nachdenken.

Vergiss die diversen Absicherungen nicht. Gut sind da zum Beispiel die elektronischen Sicherungen von Block.

Was ist ein Druckfüller? Meinst Du Druckfühler? Das ist ein Sensor. Entweder Digital mit festem oder einstellbarem Schaltdruck oder analog. Letzteres würde noch eine Analogeingangskarte passend zum Ausgangssignal des Sensors erfordern.

Was ist ein Ethercatkabel?

Irritiert bin ich über die kleine DC-Motorklemme. Üblicherweise treibt man so einen Tisch mit einem Asynchronmotor an. Da das eingebaute Getriebe bereits für die geforderten Positionsstops sorgt kann der Motor mit einem relativ großen Toleranzbereich für einen längeren Stop gesteuert werden. Ich hab sowas immer mit einem FU+ ind. INi für einen Nocken am Ausgang des Getriebes gemacht.
Für Arbeitsabläufe in der Bewegung des Tisches kann da stattdessen auch ein Drehgeber ran.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (15 Februar 2019)

> Ob Du den Motor auch mit 24V betreiben kannst hängt von Deinen Drehzahl/Drehmomentanforderungen ab


ich gebe dir mehr info über den motor. vielleicht könntest dann mir einen besseren rat geben.

Technische Daten : 12 Teilungen; drehrichtung: rechts; spannung: 400V / 50 Hz; antriebsleistung: 180W.
so funktionniert der antrieb des motors:

der antrieb erfolgt standardmäßig durch ein drehstrombremsmotoren mit 24 V gleichstrom-bremse.
der motor läuft nur während der drehphase des rundschalttisches und wird nach Erreichen der verriegelung ausgeschaltet.
Steuerung des Rundschalttisches:

um den antriebsteller zu drehen, müssen der motorschütz und die Bremsspule  eingeschaltet werden; um den teller zu stoppen, müssen beide ausgeschaltet werden..........
um den rundschaltisch zu takten , muss die positionsinitiator(positionsnocken) ständig abgefragt werden

also in grund genommen soll man nur  24V gleichstrom-bremsmotor , den elektronischer motorschütz und den positioninitiator steuern.

brauche ich eingentlich diese Klemme EL7342?



> Was ist ein Ethercatkabel?


gemeint ist ein ethernet-patchkabel


----------



## Plan_B (15 Februar 2019)

Die 7342 ist eine DC-Motorklemme für einen DC-Motor. Brauchst Du also nmA. nicht.
Du benötigst für diese Art Rundschalttisch im einfachsten Fall nur ein Motorschütz. Ich würd es aber mit einem FU machen. Für dessen Ansteuerung benötigst Du Digitalausgänge und -eingänge (2+1; Freigabe, Quittierung und Status).
Sofern Du auch die Drehzahl von der Steuerung kommen soll noch einen Analogausgang (EL4001).
Alternativ:
Eine Ethercat-Endklemme (EK1110) und am FU ein Ethercatmodul. Dann hebst Du Deinen Skill gleich auf Feldbusniveau 

Edit: Ich vergaß die Drehgeberklemme falls Du einen verwendest. Der würde für ein Nockenschaltwerk benötigt wenn Du Arbeitsvorgänge in der Bewegung des Rundschalttischjes ausführen musst. Werden alle Arbeitsvorgänge nur in Stillstand/Grundstellung des Tisches ausgeführt genügt ein Ini um diese Stellung abzufragen. Rundschalttische haben üblicherweise einen Welllenausgang, der pro Zyklus eine Umdrehung macht.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (15 Februar 2019)

> Ich würd es aber mit einem FU machen



was ist denn ein FU?



> Du benötigst für diese Art Rundschalttisch im einfachsten Fall nur ein Motorschütz


den habe ich auch.



> Edit: Ich vergaß die Drehgeberklemme falls Du einen verwendest. Der würde für ein Nockenschaltwerk benötigt wenn Du Arbeitsvorgänge in der Bewegung des Rundschalttischjes ausführen musst. Werden alle Arbeitsvorgänge nur in Stillstand/Grundstellung des Tisches ausgeführt genügt ein Ini um diese Stellung abzufragen. Rundschalttische haben üblicherweise einen Welllenausgang, der pro Zyklus eine Umdrehung macht.



alle arbeitsvorgänge werden im Stillstand durchgefürht.



> Für dessen Ansteuerung benötigst Du Digitalausgänge und -eingänge (2+1; Freigabe, Quittierung und Status).



entspricht das  die anschlüsse von bremsmotor , elektronischer motorschütz und der positioninitiator  (die drei Anschlüssen habe ich)?  oder ist damit etwas anderes gemeint?





> Sofern Du auch die Drehzahl von der Steuerung kommen soll noch einen Analogausgang (EL4001).
> Alternativ:
> Eine Ethercat-Endklemme (EK1110) und am FU ein Ethercatmodul. Dann hebst Du Deinen Skill gleich auf Feldbusniveau




Keine Ahnung. Laut der hersteller des Rundschalttisches muss ich der mit motorschütz, der Bremsmotor und der initiator so programmieren , dass es zu einer Taktenden Bewegung am antriebsteller kommt (beschleunigen-bremsen-stehen-beschleunigen-bremsen....). also ich muss halt den motorschütz ein und ausschalten. deswegen habe ich Die EL7342 gekauft, besonders weil ich 4A ausgang brauche.


----------



## Plan_B (15 Februar 2019)

Ein FU ist ein Frequenzumrichter.

Versuch es erstmal mit dem Schütz. In Verbindung mit der Bremse sollte das funktionieren. Die Bremse muss als Betriebsbremse und nicht als Haltebremse ausgelegt sein.

Du benötigst für die Ansteuerung per Schütz nur den digitalen Ausgang für das Schütz und den digitalen Eingang für den INI in Stopposition. Zusätzlich würde ich noch den Motorschutzschalter abfragen.

Was Du da genau basteelst weiß ich natürlich nicht. Meine Hinweise sind eher allgemein und können naturgemäß nicht Detailgenau auf Dein Problem eingehen.

Wofür du die 7342 angedacht hast erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht. Mir scheint sie ist komplett flüssiger als flüssig.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (15 Februar 2019)

so sieht gerade die elektrische schaltung des motors. 


> Wofür du die 7342 angedacht hast erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht. Mir scheint sie ist komplett flüssiger als flüssig.



der ausgangsstrom des elektronischen motorschütz ist 4A(geschätzt). und beckhoff besitzt nur diese Motorklemme EL7342 mit max 6,5A.


----------



## Plan_B (15 Februar 2019)

Bei diesem "elektronischen Motorschütz" handelt es sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein SSR (Solid-State-Relay) wie dieses hier:
https://www.conrad.de/de/siemens-ha...-max-30-a-nullspannungsschaltend-1430817.html

Dieses wird ganz normal über einen Digitalausgang angesteuert. Das sollte nullspannungsschaltend sein und im Laststrom etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## Heinileini (15 Februar 2019)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> der ausgangsstrom des elektronischen motorschütz ist 4A(geschätzt). und beckhoff besitzt nur diese Motorklemme EL7342 mit max 6,5A.


Ich kann diese Logik leider auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Willst Du
- mit dieser Klemme das elektronische Schütz ansteuern oder
- durch diese Klemme das elektronische Schütz ersetzen?
Was hat der geschätzte(!) AusgangsStrom des elektronischen Schützes mit dieser Klemme zu tun?
Hast Du nun einen 3-Phasen AC-Motor (laut Schaltbild) oder einen DC-Motor (was die Wahl der Klemme vermuten lässt)?

[h=1]EL7342 | 2-Kanal-DC-Motor-Endstufe 50 V DC, 3,5 A[/h]*Die EtherCAT-Klemme EL7342 ermöglicht den direkten Betrieb von zwei **DC**-Motoren* und ist zum E-Bus galvanisch getrennt. Drehzahl und Position werden durch einen 16-Bit-Wert vom Automatisierungsgerät vorgegeben. Durch den Anschluss eines Inkremental-Encoders ist die Realisierung einer einfachen Servoachse möglich. Die Ausgangsstufe ist überlast- und kurzschlusssicher. Die EtherCAT-Klemme enthält zwei Kanäle, deren Signalzustand durch Leuchtdioden angezeigt wird. Die LEDs ermöglichen eine schnelle Vor-Ort-Diagnose.​


----------



## Plan_B (15 Februar 2019)

Das hat Funktionsbaustein sicher fehlinterpretiert.

Das SSR wie oben geschrieben sollte mindestens für den Motornennstrom + reichlich Sicherheit ausgelegt werden. Der Ansteueerstrom eines solchen SSR liegt im Bereich weniger mA, isoliert gegen den Lastkreis. Eine Ansteuerung über einen Digitaleingang ist absolut problemlos.

Die 7342 ist absolut nicht geeignet in dieser Anwendung.
Allerdings - die Bremse. Dafür wird eine geeignete Bremsschaltung benötigt in der ein SSR ebenfalls sinnvoll ist. Ob Du die 7342 dafür mißbrauchst überlasse ich Dir. Die sollte sich geeignet konfigurieren lassen. Das ist aber schon im Bereich der Vermutung angesiedelt. Billiger ist ein 24V-DC-SSR allemal.


----------



## Heinileini (15 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Das hat Funktionsbaustein sicher fehlinterpretiert.


Vermutlich. Ich weiss nur nicht, wie ich den FB so hinkriege, dass mit dessen Hilfe meine Glaskugel die Infos nach fehlinterpretiert und nach unumstösslich trennen könnte.


----------



## Plan_B (15 Februar 2019)

Den ganzen Thread lesen und Iststand in der Lernkurve bewerten. Hilft ungemein bei der Interpretation der Schlieren in der Glaskugel.
Ich hoffe ich habe mich glatt genug ausgedrückt um nicht anzuecken. Oben gesagtes trifft auf mich genauso...


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (20 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Bei diesem "elektronischen Motorschütz" handelt es sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein SSR (Solid-State-Relay) wie dieses hier:
> https://www.conrad.de/de/siemens-ha...-max-30-a-nullspannungsschaltend-1430817.html
> 
> Dieses wird ganz normal über einen Digitalausgang angesteuert. Das sollte nullspannungsschaltend sein und im Laststrom etwas überdimensioniert.



genau so was ähnliches.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (20 Februar 2019)

ihre Antworten  waren sehr hilfreich. ich werde, für die Steuerung des  motors , diese Nullspannungschaltende relais und  die bremse am EL2008 und den initiator am EL1008 anschließen.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Februar 2019)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> ihre Antworten  waren sehr hilfreich.



Dafür hat das Forum auch eine Lösung


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (20 Februar 2019)

könnte jemand mir sagen, wie ich ein PNP-sensor (3 draht) an den EL1008 anschlißen kann?


----------



## Plan_B (20 Februar 2019)

Mit Standard-Sensorkabel:

braun- +24V
blau- 0V
schwarz - Signal an Eingangskanal EL1008

Dafür benötigst Du eine Verteilklemme für die Sensorversorgung. Beckhoff hat auch 2kanalige Sensorklemmen wo direkt die Sensorversorgung an der Klemme mit abgegriffen wird.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (20 Februar 2019)

> braun- +24V
> blau- 0V
> schwarz - Signal an Eingangskanal EL1008


ich bin verwirrt. 
bitte könntest du das erklären anhang des  angehänte PDF
Anhang anzeigen EL1008.pdf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Februar 2019)

Na Braun an deine 24V Versorgung, blau an das 0V Potential und schwarz auf deinen Eingang z.B. I1

Was verwirrt dich denn?


----------



## Plan_B (20 Februar 2019)

24V und 0V stehen an der EL1008 nicht zur Verfügung. Deshalb die Verteilklemme dafür.
Schaltschränke baut man sowieso mit Abgangsklemmen auf. Ich halte wenig von einer Direktverdrahtung bis an die Steuerung.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (22 März 2019)

hallo!

könnte Jemand mir bei der Programmierung dieser Motor helfen. ich habe keine FU. man muss den motorschuetz , die bremse und der positioninitiator steuern.

Daten und Signale vom Tisch
- Keine Steuerkarte, keine FU
- Antrieb Elektrisch,
- Positioninitiator in Position
- Ausgang Bremse lösen
-Ausgang Motorschuetz  Ein/Aus

die Steuerungsablauf ist  auf den pdf.
Anhang anzeigen seite1.pdf
Anhang anzeigen seite2.pdf


----------



## Ph3niX (22 März 2019)

Wäre einfach durch eine Schrittkette zu lösen! 

Dazu findet sich zu Hauf etwas in der Suche - sofern es immer der Gleiche Ablauf ist.


----------



## Heinileini (22 März 2019)

Aus reiner Neugier (und Unwissenheit): was muss ich mir unter "P" und unter "AntriebsKurve" vorstellen?


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2019)

Also so manches mal frage ich mich schon, wie blauäugig hier manche ans Werk gehen.
Keine Ahnung von den elementarsten Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik aber SPS programmieren wollen ...




Bei manchen wär ein Elektrobaukasten vielleicht sinnvoll zum Einstieg


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (24 März 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aus reiner Neugier (und Unwissenheit): was muss ich mir unter "P" und unter "AntriebsKurve" vorstellen?



P: positioninitiator
antriebskurve: maschinenelement


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (24 März 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also so manches mal frage ich mich schon, wie blauäugig hier manche ans Werk gehen.
> Keine Ahnung von den elementarsten Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik aber SPS programmieren wollen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 45005
> ...



falls diese nachricht an mich gerichtet ist: ich studiere Mechatronik und habe vor einem jahr  sps entdeckt. bis jetzt habe ich nur aufgaben von sps im Buch von Wellenreuther und Zastrow gemacht. vor paar monaten habe ich mir vorgenommen ein projekt von Anfang bis zu ende zu implementieren. Spricht  Montage, programmierung und inbetriebnahme. 

und auf dieser webseite konnte ich vieles lernen, was nicht im buch steht. vielleicht sind oder werden einige meiner fragen fuer sie bloed. Aber eine antwort darauf macht mich ein stückt schlauer.

danke fuer deine Beitraege.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (24 März 2019)

daran habe ich auch gedacht , aber ich kam nicht weiter, weil ich nicht wusste, was ich als transitionsbedingung nehmen sollte. ich habe gesucht,aber nichts gefunden. 

koenntest du vielleicht mir ein paar hinweise geben oder mir sagen wie ich das machen kann...


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (10 April 2019)

hallo twincat-welt,

ich habe eine frage bezüglich der software Twincat 3.
ich habe im POU1 einen ausgang Z3 als Var_output. in einen POU2 moechte ich Z3 wieder anwenden aber am eingang eines bausteins. es erscheint das fenster, in dem ich Z3 nochmal deklarieren muss. ich habe Z3 wieder als var_output im POU2. ist das richtig?

danke im voraus fuer  ihren beitrag


----------



## Hack (17 April 2019)

Wenn es beim einen FB ein Ausgang ist sollte es beim anderen ein Eingang sein


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (17 April 2019)

guten morgen SPS-Welt!!!

kann jemand mir sagen, ob es einen schieberegister-Baustein bei Twincat 3 gibt?
ich moechte gern das signal (0 oder 1) eines sensors zum beispiel in station 3  bei der station6 verwenden. und dachte mir, dass ich das signal nach jedem zyklus(2sekunden) verschieben kann. ist das überhaupt richtig?

oder koennte jemand mir helfen, dies zu loesen.

danke


----------



## Plan_B (17 April 2019)

Ob es einen Schieberegisterbaustein gibt weiß ich gerade nicht.
Ein Schieberegister ist erstmal nur eine normale Word- oder Byte-Variable, bei der Du die einzelnen Bits interpretierst.
In Twincat geht das normalerweise so:
wordvariable.bitnummer  (0...15)
Also auf Bit 0 von wordvariable greifst Du mit wordvariable.0 zu.

Zum schieben gibts dann die Schiebefunktionen SHL (schiebe links) bzw SHR (schiebe rechts).
Die Schiebeoperation rufst Du also getriggert durch die Bewegung Deines Tischs auf.
Ein Bit welches Du 4 Stationen später abfragen möchtest setzt Du beispielsweise im ersten Step:
wordvariable.0:=true;
Bei jedem Schritt rufst Du auf:
shl (wordvariable,1); bzw. das FUP Pendant siehe https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....html/tcplcctrl_shl.htm&id=8925795668220641554
In Schritt 4 fragst Du dann
if wordvariable.3 then tu dies oder jenes; end_if; bzw die Entsprechungen in FUP

Fertig is der Lack
Mit der Wordvariable hast Du 16 Bitpositionen, mit der Bytevariable 8. Schiebst Du gleich um 2 Positionen könntest Du in der Wordvariable  gleich zwei Zustände zur späteren Bearbeitung verwalten und programmierst das Schieberegister nur einmal (für faule...). Da aber keine Ressourcenknappheit zu vermuten ist würde ich das nicht empfehlen wegen der Übersichtlichkeit.

Das ganze kann man noch deutlich aufbohren, wenn es um mehrere Zustände, Bearbeitungsergebnisse etc geht. Dann würde sich eine äquvalente Programmierung als geschobenes Array of irgendwas anbieten.
Wichtig! Hänge das Schiebesignal an eine Flanke, zum Beispiel für den Motorstart oder für das Erreichen der Position.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (23 April 2019)

> Wichtig! Hänge das Schiebesignal an eine Flanke, zum Beispiel für den Motorstart oder für das Erreichen der Position.



verstehe nicht, was du damit meinst.
so habe ich das gemacht. ist das richtig?
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Bachelor1.project.pdf
Anhang anzeigen Bachelor1.project.pdf


----------



## wayne5de (23 April 2019)

Ähm, so mal nebenbei....
 Bitte eine ordentliche Benamung der Variablen angewöhnen...
Das kann sonst keiner mehr lesen.


----------



## Plan_B (23 April 2019)

Die IN-Variable kann/ sollte die gleiche wie die Out-Variable sein.

Der SHL-Baustein muss mit einem EN-Eingang versehen werden und da kommt die Flanke dran. So ungefähr wie hier:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-v5-x-and-step-7-(tia-portal)-?dti=0&lc=en-CA


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (23 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Die IN-Variable kann/ sollte die gleiche wie die Out-Variable sein.
> 
> Der SHL-Baustein muss mit einem EN-Eingang versehen werden und da kommt die Flanke dran. So ungefähr wie hier:
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...-v5-x-and-step-7-(tia-portal)-?dti=0&lc=en-CA


ja, das ist die gleiche variable  am output . ich habe die nur in einen merker-byte gesteckt,um in verschiedene weitere stationen zu benutzen.
oder ist das falsch?


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (23 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Die IN-Variable kann/ sollte die gleiche wie die Out-Variable sein.
> 
> Der SHL-Baustein muss mit einem EN-Eingang versehen werden und da kommt die Flanke dran. So ungefähr wie hier:
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...-v5-x-and-step-7-(tia-portal)-?dti=0&lc=en-CA


 der baustein SHL von twincat 3 sieht anders als bein siemens. ich moechte das signal von S13 von Station 2 im 3. und 4. station weiterbenutzen


----------



## plcSniffer (23 April 2019)

nimm eine Box mit EN/ENO dann klappt es auch mit dem shiften ;-)


----------



## wollvieh (23 April 2019)

Wie wär's mit memcpy?


----------



## Plan_B (23 April 2019)

https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index...._intro/2532187787.html&id=6879874861369598828

So geht das mit dem Enable-Eingang.

Inwiefern hast Du das mit der Flanke und dem Bewegungstakt nicht verstanden? Irgendwann startest Du doch den Motor. Dieses Signal (über eine Flanke in seiner Lage und Länge definiert) benutzt Du um qasi zeitgleich mit der physikalischen Bewegung auch den Bitzustand im Register zu schieben. Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch den Ini für den Stop benutzen. Wichtig ist aber die Flanke, weil das mit dem schieben sonst mehrfach (in jedem Zyklus) passieren könnte.


----------



## Heinileini (23 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Inwiefern hast Du das mit der Flanke und dem Bewegungstakt nicht verstanden?


Nicht jedem, der sich in die SPS-Programmierung einarbeitet, wurde in die Wiege gelegt, was SPS-Programmierer unter einer Flanke verstehen.
Könnte es sein, dass die Verständigung momentan an solch einer Kleinigkeit scheitert?


----------



## Plan_B (24 April 2019)

Da "Flanke" im bisherigen Thread nicht erwähnt wurde zielte meine Frage genau in diese Richtung.

In meiner Wiege lag auch nur ein Kissen, eine Decke und ein Plüschhund.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (24 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index...._intro/2532187787.html&id=6879874861369598828
> 
> So geht das mit dem Enable-Eingang.
> 
> Inwiefern hast Du das mit der Flanke und dem Bewegungstakt nicht verstanden? Irgendwann startest Du doch den Motor. Dieses Signal (über eine Flanke in seiner Lage und Länge definiert) benutzt Du um qasi zeitgleich mit der physikalischen Bewegung auch den Bitzustand im Register zu schieben. Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch den Ini für den Stop benutzen. Wichtig ist aber die Flanke, weil das mit dem schieben sonst mehrfach (in jedem Zyklus) passieren könnte.



also bei jeder steigenden flanke des positioninitiatiator sollte das signal S13 um ein Bit vershoben werden. so wuerde es aussehen
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Bachelor1.project.pdf


S13 ist ein boolesche signal. Aber der operator SHL (von twincat3) kann nur Byte,Word und Dword verschieben. wo meine frage:ist das ueberhaupt richtig, was ich gemacht habe?
oder muss ich S13 in ZB: Byte umwandeln?


----------



## Plan_B (24 April 2019)

Wie oben schon geschrieben steht. Benutze eine Box für SHL, welche den enable (en) Eingang hat.
Auf IN und OUT kommt die gleiche Variable (WORD) und an EN dann die Flanke. Die Variable an IN wird um n Positionen an OUT wieder ausgegeben. n sollte entsprechend also 1 als Konstante sein.
Gut erläutert wird dasmeist auch im Infosys, wobei man sich dort die Informationen aber meistens zusammensuchen muss.


----------



## plcSniffer (24 April 2019)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> also bei jeder steigenden flanke des positioninitiatiator sollte das signal S13 um ein Bit vershoben werden. so wuerde es aussehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre ratsam


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (25 April 2019)

guten morgen!!

ich habe ein paar fragen.
frage1:    ich habe meine steuerung montiert. alle sensoren(EL1008und aktoren(EL2008 sind in richtigen steckplatz und auf (EL9184) angeschlossen. jetzt habe ich die maschine unter spannung. aber außer meine EThercat-klemme (EK1100) leuchtet keine andere klemme. woran kann das liegen? oder muss man erst das program in die steuerung laden?


Frage2:  ich versuche mein sps-projekt in die ziel-system(cp6700-0001-0050) zu laden,wie in infosys-beckhoff beschrieben ist, leider ohne erfolg,. ich habe ueber ** system-->choose target--> brodcoast search **  mein ziel-system ausgewählt.
jetzt lade ich das program ueber Activate Configuration ,dann einlogen und run. aber es passiert nichts. kann jemand mir sagen, was ich hier falsch mache?


----------



## Plan_B (25 April 2019)

Hast Du die Variablen mit den E/A verknüfpft?
Hast Du die Spannungsversorgung der E/A-Klemmen richtig angeschlossen?
Der EK1100 hat zwei Versorgungsklemmen: einmal für den Koppler selbst und separat für die Klemmen.

Mach mal ein Foto vom Hardwareaufbau.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (25 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Hast Du die Variablen mit den E/A verknüfpft?


wenn du mit verknüpft meinst, angschlossen an die E/A modulen . ja, habe ich. und ich habe in meine globale variablen addressiert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Bachelor1.project.pdf



> Hast Du die Spannungsversorgung der E/A-Klemmen richtig angeschlossen?


 ich glaube schon.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2019)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 45458



Um Gottes Willen, das sieht ja furchtbar aus.


----------



## NoPro (25 April 2019)

Sei nicht so streng, er ist Student, woher soll er wissen wie man sowas ordentlich macht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2019)

Na Student hin oder her, aber dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Mal vom der Programmierung abgesehen, 
handwerklich gesehen kann ich auf dem Bild nichts erkennen, was fachlich korrekt umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Heinileini (25 April 2019)

NoPro schrieb:


> . . . woher soll er wissen wie man sowas ordentlich macht?


Wahrscheinlich weiss er, dass die Kreuz-und-Quer-Verdrahtung wesentlich unempfindlicher gegen Übersprechen zwischen den einzelnen Leitungen ist, als ein ordentlich geknüpfter KabelBaum?


----------



## NoPro (25 April 2019)

Hallo, ich kenne mich nicht so sehr mit Beckhoff Steuerungen aus aber im Bild sieht es so aus, als wären da noch weitere Spannungsversorgungsanschlüsse. Ich würde auf diese mal 24V und 0V anlegen.


----------



## Heinileini (25 April 2019)

NoPro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 45460


Wo kommt denn dieses Bild jetzt her? Ist das der Anhang 45457 aus #62, den ich nicht öffnen kann?


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (25 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn dieses Bild jetzt her? Ist das der Anhang 45457 aus #62, den ich nicht öffnen kann?


nochmals versuchen, ich habe aktualisiert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2019)

Also als erstes fehlt am EK1100 mal die Spannungsversorgung der Powerkontakte:
https://www.beckhoff.de/EK1100/


----------



## Plan_B (25 April 2019)

NoPro schrieb:


> [...] Ich würde auf diese mal 24V und 0V anlegen.[...]



Das war meine Vermutung. Deeshalb die Bitte nach Bildern. Scheint ein gern gemachter Auslassungsfehler bei Beckhoff-Neuanwendern zu sein.
Weiter vorn im Thread war schonmal das Thema Sicherheit angesprochen worden meine ich mich zu erinnern. Massive Kopfschmerzen verhindern gerade das Neueinlesen vom Anfang...
@Funktionsbaustein Hat Dein Schaltschrank konzeptionell und räumlich Platz für die Sicherheitskomponenten? Oder handelt es sich erstmal um einen Vorentwurf zum testen </goldene Brücke>


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (25 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> @Funktionsbaustein Hat Dein Schaltschrank konzeptionell und räumlich Platz für die Sicherheitskomponenten? Oder handelt es sich erstmal um einen Vorentwurf zum testen </goldene Brücke>


 ehrlich gesagt fand ich es zu klein, aber die beratungsservice von beckhoff meinte, dass es reicht für die bestellten elemente.



> Hat Dein Schaltschrank konzeptionell und räumlich Platz für die Sicherheitskomponenten?


 kaeme noch etwas dazu?


----------



## Plan_B (25 April 2019)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> kaeme noch etwas dazu?



Ganz heikle Frage. Mal andersherum gefragt: Glaubst Du, aus dem bisherigen Thread liesse sich der Gesamtumfang Deines Projekts rekonstruieren?
Grundlegend gehören in den Schaltschrank Elemente für Versorgung, Schalten, Schützen, Steuern und zum Verteilen.
Also Hauptschalter+Einspeiseklemme, Sicherungen, Motorschutzschalter, Steuerversorgung, Leistungsschalter, Abgangsklemmen und STeureelemente.
Die Sicherheit muss vorab bewertet werden und dann weiß man was gebraucht wird. Beckehoff weiß wie groß die bestellten Elemente sind und kann noch etwas Platzreserve für eine 24V-Versorgung einkalkulieren. Der ganze Rest fällt bei denen genauso hinten runter.
Bitte lies und verstehe #39.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2019)

> kaeme noch etwas dazu?


Ja was soll man da noch sagen.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (25 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Also Hauptschalter+Einspeiseklemme, Sicherungen, Motorschutzschalter, Steuerversorgung, Leistungsschalter, Abgangsklemmen und STeureelemente.


alle befinden sich in einem weiteren schaltschrank. 

-ich weisse gerade nicht, was ich unter steuerelemente verstehen muss.

-auf dem bild,das ich hier gepostet habe ist nur EK1100, EL1008,EL2008; EL9184, ein netzteil fuer den einbaupanel und weiteren für die versorgung der klemmen.


----------



## Plan_B (25 April 2019)

Nach der "Käseglockentheorie" benötigst Du mindestens einen Not-Aus-Kreis. Je nach Gefärdungspotential der Anlage muss dieser nach einer spezifischen Verlässlichkeitsskala (PL=PerformanceLevel) ausgelegt werden. Im allgemeinen empfiehlt sich dafür eine Auswertegerät.
Ich unterstelle, Deine Maschine hat mögliche Klemm- oder Scherstellen. Das impliziert eine Verkleidung mit Zugangsöffnungen. Diese müssen wiederum überwacht werden. In der "Käseglockentheorie" schleift man das in den NOT-AUS-Kreis ein. Das würde ein zweites Auswertegerät ersparen.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (26 April 2019)

natuerlich die maschine ist mit einen NOT-Aus_kreis ausgestattet. ich habe 4 magnetsensoren, die den zustand von 4 tueren ueberwachen.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (26 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also als erstes fehlt am EK1100 mal die Spannungsversorgung der Powerkontakte:
> https://www.beckhoff.de/EK1100/


 ich habe das heute gelöst.


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (26 April 2019)

Funktionsbaustein schrieb:


> guten morgen!!
> 
> ich habe ein paar fragen.
> frage1:    ich habe meine steuerung montiert. alle sensoren(EL1008und aktoren(EL2008 sind in richtigen steckplatz und auf (EL9184) angeschlossen. jetzt habe ich die maschine unter spannung. aber außer meine EThercat-klemme (EK1100) leuchtet keine andere klemme. woran kann das liegen? oder muss man erst das program in die steuerung laden?
> ...


jetzt wieder zu den  thread #60.
die erste frage ist beantwortet.

die  zweite frage ?


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (30 April 2019)

hallo!

könnte Jemand mir bei der Programmierung dieser Motor helfen. ich habe keine FU. man muss den motorschuetz , die bremse und der positioninitiator steuern.

Daten und Signale vom Tisch
- Keine Steuerkarte, keine FU
- Antrieb Elektrisch,
- Positioninitiator in Position P
- Ausgang Bremse lösen: B
-Ausgang Motorschuetz Ein/Aus: Y

die Steuerungsablauf 



so habe ich es programmiert. aber wenn ich lade,dreht sich der motor nicht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Rundtisch1.project.pdf

weiss jemand, woran es liegen kann?  
oder hat jemand eine alternative loesung.

danke im voraus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2019)

> so habe ich es programmiert. aber wenn ich lade,dreht sich der motor nicht.



Dann zeig doch mal deinen Code? Wie soll man das sonst beurteilen


----------



## Funktionsbaustein (30 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal deinen Code? Wie soll man das sonst beurteilen


guck nochmals bitte!!!
ich habe hochgeladen


----------

